# Bricklayers Arms, Melton Mowbray, Leicestershire - March '13



## KM Punk (Apr 29, 2015)

It was built in the early 1900’s and survived the construction of Norman way in the mid-60’s, where at least 2 other pubs didn’t. It regularly had bands playing on Friday and Saturday night and had teams in darts, pool and Sunday football. Unfortunately, in the late 90’s into the 2000’s custom fell and the smoking ban dealt a fatal blow. It closed just 3 months after the ban in September 2008 and has been closed and boarded since.
I did this solo and it was nerve racking. Firstly, it’s in full view of a load of flats, then, just before I enter some old guy decided to have a rest and parked his arse on a wall next to the pub. After waiting 15 minutes for him to fuck off, I threw my bag through the window and dived through. As I went through the doorway into the bar, a black cat shot out of nowhere, past me then through the window. I decorated my underwear.

1






2





3





4





5





6





7




8





9





10





11





12





13





14





15





16





17





18





19





20





Cheers for Looking​


----------



## tumble112 (Apr 29, 2015)

You're definitely busy just now. Looks like a good place to have a look around.


----------



## KM Punk (Apr 29, 2015)

tumble1 said:


> You're definitely busy just now. Looks like a good place to have a look around.



This was 2 years ago, it's now got steel boards if I remember correctly


----------



## The Wombat (Apr 29, 2015)

Nice to see this report up


----------

